# Warning: D & N Home Improvements



## Professor Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

Noel Moseley will represent himself as a managing member of D & N Home Improvements even though D & N Home Improvements LLC is no longer in business (according to the BBB and the State of Florida). I hired him to build a deck in my back yard. The overall construction of the deck was good. However, he used interior screws on over half of the deck. This was not noticeable until after it rained one week later and the screws began to rust. He admitted the mistake and said he would correct it. However, he never showed up and stopped responding to my calls.

It's my fault for trusting the guy. I just don't want anyone else to end up in the same situation 

Cheers!
Rick


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

use a friends phone and have them call and set up an appointment to meet them and you just conveniently show up


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That sucks. It a good idea to keep a close eye on anyone doing work for you and Never pay them all the money until the job is done.
If they used phosphate screws.....hopefully there is concrete around the posts,the lumber is a good grade of treated, and they used galvanized nails,bolts,and clips. All of those can create a dangerous situation if the deck is off the ground very far and they rust out.:whistling:
I have worked in the construction trade for 20 years and I've only met 4 people that I would let work on MY property!!!! Thats SAD!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.MyFloridaLicense.com is a valuable website!


----------



## Professor Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

He stated that he ran out of exterior screws and used box that he found in his truck. He didn't check to see what kind of screws they were be fore he used them. To top things off, there's even a hardware store less than 1/2 mile from my house. 

I asked my legal folks if it would be worth my time to tack action. They said it wouldn't be. However, they did provide me with a background on him...including this lovely photo from the Escambia County Sheriff's Dept: 










If he would have come back to replace the screws (like he said he would), I would have actually recommended him to others. Since he didn't keep his word, I've decided to make him famous via ~20 different review sites (Angie's List ect.)

Again, it's my fault for trusting the guy. I just don't want anyone else to end up in the same situation.


----------

